# True Blood Fairy Costume help



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello, I would like to be a fairy from True Blood this year and would like to somehow do a lighting effect from my hands. Any ideas on anything I can buy or make to make my hand/ hands light up or have a beam of light come from them? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

The coolest thing you could do that I think would work would be doing self contained LEDs and then doing latex over it. If you're not into latex you could do gloves I think that would be amazing.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Now that is very clever! Thanks for the idea


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

For a stage show a few months ago, one of the performers in my wife's dance group had some little finger-mounted LEDs that she put underneath her mesh gloves so they shone on her palms. We got them from the local Army/Navy Surplus store (they were like 75 cent each) but I just found a bunch of them on Amazon for super cheap:

http://www.amazon.com/LED-Finger-Lights-40-pcs/dp/B0045H0L1W



Here's the effect they had during the show - note that the stage lights were off here.. In a well-lit room they wouldn't work so well.


Moxie.20120602.9465.jpg by nathancarter, on Flickr


----------



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Eeek that's cool!!


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

How many of those lights did she have in each hand?


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

One or two in each hand, I think? I can't remember if they were under her gloves, or strapped to her fingers pointing back at her palms. Maybe the latter.

You could put one each on your index and third finger, pointing back down at your palms, and one on your middle finger pointing out so you can shine a beam out from your hands. For six bucks for a 40-pack off Amazon, you're not losing too much by just getting a bunch and experimenting.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

What about mounting a Lumidisk/Pocket Plasma to your hands? It might be kind of bulky if those battery packs are not moveable though.

http://www.amazon.com/Can-You-Imagi...=UTF8&qid=1344998029&sr=8-4&keywords=lumidisk
http://www.amazon.com/Wearable-Pock...&qid=1344998053&sr=8-4&keywords=pocket+plasma


----------

